

Ask HN:Which iOS library performs faster for async image loading? - xackpot

I am using SDWebImageCache for async image loading but it is still slow and sometimes takes a few seconds if the user scrolls too fast. What different ways have you used to make the image loading faster with fast scrolling?
======
ltcoleman
you need to watch the WWDC 2012 session 211 with teaches NSOperationQueue for
touch processing

[http://pupuweb.com/wwdc-2012-session-211-building-
concurrent...](http://pupuweb.com/wwdc-2012-session-211-building-concurrent-
user-interfaces-ios-andy-matuschak/)

~~~
ltcoleman
I do realize that isn't the best link, but you can at least see the full
session title there.

